# Betta's and water temp. ?



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Quick easy one for you.
I heard that Betta's need/like water that is........in temperature than
other fish. Which is it, higher or lower ?
Any other details with that would be appreciated.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They like it warmer than most fish. I keep mine in about 84. 82 to 86 is the acceptable range. They just have more energy and are more full of life when warmer.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Yea I pulled a kind of dumb stunt. Went into Petco just because I was across the street and came out/w a baby Betta. 
This one looked very alert so I thought I'd give him (or her) a try. Fore the tank where I just last night took out a
Banded Pigmy sunfish. Had 4 in there but just yesterday caught 2 of them fighting. Not badly but still not what I need
in there as there were three adults and a juvie. The original one seems to keep to his self. But these that were fighting
came from Sachs last spring along/w that juvie. They are all that is in that tank. This is the tank where I had the algae
issue so I thought I'd add a new fish after I took out the one that was doing the fighting last night.
Algae gone/everything clear and now the plants will get started I hope. I'll crank up the temp in there a bit as 76 is normal
for that tank. The Pigmy's are native so 76 is fine for them but 80 won't hurt them any. Had another Betta in 78 and he seemed 
not to mind that. Thanks a bunch...

Edit: Took him out of that plastic bowl they come in and he went right to the bottom and started eating. Love to watch a Betta when first
put into a new tank. They, unlike most other fish, will check out every square inch of that new tank slowly and completely.
Think I'll watch it for a while to see what happens when he and one of the Pigmy's "find" each other.


----------

